# DC/Dust deputy



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a few mahog boards to run through the planer but wanted to do it in the driveway, have a central DC and a smaller dust deputy with shop vac. It is hard to run the DC from shop to garage and out to the driveway. Will a dust deputy keep up with the shaving from the planer is is it a waste of time?


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

The Dust Deputy's ability is dependent on how good your shop vac is. I use a big Ridgid with mine and the Dust Deputy will keep up with my 6" overarm planer with ease. YMMV.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think the Dust Deputy is the weak link in that chain... It's the 2.5" hose... Having said that, my shop vac / Thien separator rig keeps up with my planer no problem... I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

